# Not So Horrendous After All



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Turned up today...and I have to say it is *much* better than I hoped. In fact, I really like it!

As you can see, the chrome case is perfect, as is the dial...in fact all four lol dials are perfect.

Sorry to use this dreadful word...but I'm going to....it's RARE! :bag:

Has the ESA 9159 movement in it...only watch to use it I think. 42mm across including crown and 24mm lugs.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Paul,

I don't normally like those sort of watches but I really do like that I think it is very cool love the colours and the case looks superb, I am chuffed it's all ok for you as I know you were panicking a bit. Nice one enjoy it :cheers:

Andy


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Paul, that is possibly one of the most beautiful timepieces I've ever seen! Utterly fantastic! You are going to get many many comments about that one mate, wonderful watch.

How quickly does the minute wheel switch, is it a 'click' or a smooth rotation?


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice stuff Paul, not only a grail for you but it's glistening and reflecting on a summer's day like the shimmering of a lily pond. 

And take care of the cat mate..

Curiosity really did kill it!!!!!

Wear it in good health.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Filterlab said:


> How quickly does the minute wheel switch, is it a 'click' or a smooth rotation?


Its not really a "click" as such, but a smooth rotation every 60 seconds with a click-like action  ....thanks for the comments!


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean mate, similar to the 'mile' readout on a vehicle trip counter I'd imagine.

It is so beautiful mate, I'm not surprised it's a grail of yours.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Interesting profile photo.....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Filterlab said:


> I know exactly what you mean mate, similar to the 'mile' readout on a vehicle trip counter I'd imagine.


Yes, that's it...just like a 1960's Smiths Speedometer with milometer & trip.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Quality.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

What does this one look like "under the hood" Paul?

I'm glad you're pleased with this one. It's a very interesting watch.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> What does this one look like "under the hood" Paul?


Like this Dave:

Looks like a fairly standard ESA 9158 from this side ... except the plate is stamped "9159" thumbsup down at the bottom:










NOS movements can still be found:










The NOS movements lack (in order of the sandwich): calendar date wheel, brass plate, minute wheels and hour wheel. This must have been added by the watch manufacturer...bit like a conventional dial and hands.










All these layers make it a very thick movement:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

A very think movement indeed, but still a wonderful looking piece. Excellent pics there Paul.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Lovely addition Paul. Great to be in such great condition too.

Just how rare is this though? We seem to hear the word "rare" used an awful lot nowerdays (on Sales Corner especially ), but I don't think I've ever seen one of these before, Maybe it is truly rare?









Great pic with your cat, too


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Toshi said:


> Just how rare is this though? We seem to hear the word "rare" used an awful lot nowerdays (on Sales Corner especially ), but I don't think I've ever seen one of these before, Maybe it is truly rare?


We should have a separate discussion on the meaning of "rare"; I think we all have different interpretations of the word and it would be an interesting discussion :yes: .

From my perspective and in relation to this particular watch, I think you've touched on it with "I don't think I've ever seen one of these before". I think I have a pretty good feel for the electric watch world now, and I can find nothing on the internet about this watch or movement; no pictures, nothing etc. The only reference to it is in Doensen's bible which is partially on-line...see Item 4 here.

He says it rare..and I agree with him!


----------

